# An Ode to Chuck Swirsky



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Pure hilarity. 




> chuck: (walking through his front door after another raptors broadcast)
> “Boom shaka-laka-laka-laka!!”
> 
> chuck’s wife: Seriously chuck, you’re at home now, you can stop acting like a total moron
> ...


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

It started off a little slow, but picked up and had a great ending!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Kinda cheese but this was witty:

chuck: Oh my Bosh! the swirsk just gave you an NBA facial

...

chuck: Oh baby, that was sick, wicked and nasty!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm surprised there isn't a salami and cheese somewhere in there, since that's his main punch line.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> chuck’s son: What are you talking about?
> 
> chuck: Get out the s&c mama, dinner is on the table


I do believe this is what you were looking for..


----------

